# help jammed floor staple gun



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i am dead in the water right now. i borrowed a bostitch floor stapler off a friend and the piston is jammed, anyone know how to unjam one of them?


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have access to a Bostitch gun right now, but if it is jammed it probably has a staple stuck behind the drive pin. Some guns have a latch on the nose to release the front of the nose housing to expose the pin and allow you to dig out the nail or staple. Other guns have allen screws holding the nose housing on and you will have to take the nose apart that way. Better hope you didn't break the drive pin off from the piston. That will mean a trip to the repair shop.


----------

